#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Important?

## phomsanuk

My friend came home from the temple with a piece of ordinary white string which she tied on my wrist, what's it mean please?

----------


## No Name

All your money , is her money now, :rofl:

----------


## ItsRobsLife

You are her ATM. How sweet!  :Very Happy:

----------


## astasinim

Its a curse. Go pay the local shaman to have it lifted.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I think its a Hindu/Buddhist tradition. The strings are blessed with good wishes from whoever tied it I think. I'm sure someone can give a more accurate explanation. :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

Her love comes with strings attached

----------


## DrB0b

The white string is called Sai Sin. In Thai popular religion an individual has a number of souls, I can't recall how many but I think it's about 40. These souls are called "kwan" (hence the romantic (and sadly almost defunct, seen only in poetry) phrase Mia Kwan, wife of my soul)). Thais believe that these souls can leave the body, causing illness or death, and that the white thread, symbolically, and the words spoken, in reality, bind those souls tightly to your body. The ceremony of tying Sai Sin around a persons body, (the full ceremony is normally only done just after birth and during a life threatening illness), is called Tam Kwan. Tying the white string around your wrist is the everyday form of Tam Kwan, it's a ritual done for your well-being and your health, binding your soul tightly to your body. It's a nice thing for somebody to do for you. Pay no attention to the clueless comments you've received on this thread, Tam Kwan is a compliment, Thais take it seriously.

----------


## yortyiam

I went to a temple in Koh Samui and was given { well for a 100bt donation}
one of these . As the Monk tied it he said "luck to you, luck to you".
Still haven't that lottery win tho! Thanks for your post Dr B0b v interesting I always
like to learn something new.

----------


## Bower

> The white string is called Sai Sin. In Thai popular religion an individual has a number of souls, I can't recall how many but I think it's about 40. These souls are called "kwan" (hence the romantic (and sadly almost defunct, seen only in poetry) phrase Mia Kwan, wife of my soul)). Thais believe that these souls can leave the body, causing illness or death, and that the white thread, symbolically, and the words spoken, in reality, bind those souls tightly to your body. The ceremony of tying Sai Sin around a persons body, (the full ceremony is normally only done just after birth and during a life threatening illness), is called Tam Kwan. Tying the white string around your wrist is the everyday form of Tam Kwan, it's a ritual done for your well-being and your health, binding your soul tightly to your body. It's a nice thing for somebody to do for you. Pay no attention to the clueless comments you've received on this thread, Tam Kwan is a compliment, Thais take it seriously.


Interesting, thank you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

What do you have to do to get an amulet then?

----------


## DrB0b

> What do you have to do to get an amulet then?


Buy it or make friends with somebody who will give you one. If you buy one always ask "pluk sek mote, mai?". If the pluk sek is not mote your amulet won't work. Check out this totally awesome post, TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Charms_and_Magic_in_Thailand

----------


## Rural Surin

> The white string is called Sai Sin. In Thai popular religion an individual has a number of souls, I can't recall how many but I think it's about 40. These souls are called "kwan" (hence the romantic (and sadly almost defunct, seen only in poetry) phrase Mia Kwan, wife of my soul)). Thais believe that these souls can leave the body, causing illness or death, and that the white thread, symbolically, and the words spoken, in reality, bind those souls tightly to your body. The ceremony of tying Sai Sin around a persons body, (the full ceremony is normally only done just after birth and during a life threatening illness), is called Tam Kwan. Tying the white string around your wrist is the everyday form of Tam Kwan, it's a ritual done for your well-being and your health, binding your soul tightly to your body. It's a nice thing for somebody to do for you. Pay no attention to the clueless comments you've received on this thread, Tam Kwan is a compliment, Thais take it seriously.


Nice call and explanation, Booby. :Wink:

----------


## BobR

> The white string is called Sai Sin. In Thai popular religion an individual has a number of souls, I can't recall how many but I think it's about 40. These souls are called "kwan" (hence the romantic (and sadly almost defunct, seen only in poetry) phrase Mia Kwan, wife of my soul)). Thais believe that these souls can leave the body, causing illness or death, and that the white thread, symbolically, and the words spoken, in reality, bind those souls tightly to your body. The ceremony of tying Sai Sin around a persons body, (the full ceremony is normally only done just after birth and during a life threatening illness), is called Tam Kwan. Tying the white string around your wrist is the everyday form of Tam Kwan, it's a ritual done for your well-being and your health, binding your soul tightly to your body. It's a nice thing for somebody to do for you. Pay no attention to the clueless comments you've received on this thread, Tam Kwan is a compliment, Thais take it seriously.


Yes Dr.Bob, and I am very respectful to the Buddhist traditions, but many Thai girls use the Sai Sin like they use a hickey or a wedding ring,  to say this man is taken.  I've folded mine and placed it in my wallet.

----------


## DrB0b

^It's not Buddhist so your respect is wasted. Also, get out and meet some decent Thais. Tam Kwan should only be done by monks or by people older than you. I have never known anybody nor heard of anybody who's received Sai Sin from a "girl". That's just bizarre.

----------


## klong toey

> ^It's not Buddhist so your respect is wasted. Also, get out and meet some decent Thais. Tam Kwan should only be done by monks or by people older than you. I have never known anybody nor heard of anybody who's received Sai Sin from a "girl". That's just bizarre.


Sounds right,my wife always takes me to the temple, and the monk puts one around my wrist.

----------


## Carrabow

> ^It's not Buddhist so your respect is wasted. Also, get out and meet some decent Thais. Tam Kwan should only be done by monks or by people older than you. I have never known anybody nor heard of anybody who's received Sai Sin from a "girl". That's just bizarre.


I only get them from the Village elders, aunties, MIL, Papa and sometimes from great great grandma when she is able to get around.

----------


## astasinim

^
Me too. Ive had an orange one from a monk before. Does that signify something different?

----------


## nedwalk

^  he ran out of white string?

----------


## navynine

what a shit load of people with nothing else too say or do

----------


## geoff

The orange one means that you are a Blackpool supporter.

----------


## DrB0b

> what a shit load of people with nothing else too say or do



Says the man posting on Teakdoor at 4AM :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

it is nothing more than a visible sign, a receipt, a marker to the monks and other moneygrabbers that lurk around temples that you have already contributed to their fund for a yet another gold plated kitsch ornament to join all the other kitsch ornaments and need not be pestered again for the duration of your visit to that particular temple.

during a recent visit to a temple up near nong khai i was greeted at the entrance by an electronic monk, like a ronald macdonald or colonel saunders, with flashing eyes and a coin slot, 5 baht got you a recorded blessing and some las vegas karaoke lights for 10 seconds.

trashtastic !!

----------


## DrB0b

> an electronic monk, like a ronald macdonald or colonel saunders, with flashing eyes and a coin slot, 5 baht got you a recorded blessing and some las vegas karaoke lights for 10 seconds.


I WANT ONE!!! :Smile:

----------


## sammilaw

A simple observation from a farang. The string is a blessing; often offered when someone tam bun (which I spell tamboon) There is a context where it can be better to give than to receive, so, accepting them graciously is considered polite. As for the luck chohk dee  Im not sure that really translates completely into English. I suspect Thai or perhaps even Asian luck is a bit more than the word implies in the West.

Ill bite my tough on the rest. I want to avoid polotics when ever posible.

----------


## rickschoppers

A well meaning tradition, no matter what people say. Dr. Bob gave a good description, but I see this all the time in the village when someone comes to visit and is for luck and health. Not the kind of luck to win the lottery, but the opposite of bad luck in the ways of life. I have also seen this done during an engagement ceremony where the villagers tie them on the wrists of the couple to be wed. Also, done at weddings to show respect and with the best wishes to the married couple. I tied one on my son after he was born, which is an expected thing to do.
If a female does this for you, accept it as a sign she wishes you good health and hopes only good things will happen to you. Don't read too deep into the meaning.

----------


## Kea

Thats strange, My girlfriend came home one day and tied this piece of string around my cock, What dose that mean?

----------


## Rigger

Wifes family always does the string thing if I am going of to a different coutry or taking the kids abroad or on a holiday. It doesnt bother me and will wear it normaly for 3 days and then cut it of and put it in my wallet and give it to my wife when I return.

----------


## Orroz

> Thats strange, My girlfriend came home one day and tied this piece of string around my cock, What *dose* that mean?


Gotta a dose of the clap

----------


## sunsetter

not the same as the string wound round the hands, of you the missus and relatives carry on then ?

----------


## Carrabow

> what a shit load of people with nothing else too say or do


 
Watch out Pattaya, looks like one of the fleets have come into port for some much needed shore call

----------


## astasinim

> ^  he ran out of white string?


I guessed so.




> The orange one means that you are a Blackpool supporter.


Pah. Bugger that, i`d rather support dirty Leeds.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> Thats strange, My girlfriend came home one day and tied this piece of string around my cock, What dose that mean?


She made a wish at the temple that you could grow a bigger cock.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Thats strange, My girlfriend came home one day and tied this piece of string around my cock, What dose that mean?


Maybe she was hoping it would get gangrene and fall off!!!

----------


## DrB0b

Hmm. It would seem that farangs are more interested in their penises than in learning about the country they live in. No doubt our great cultural heroes, Plato, Augustus, and Himmler, are spinning in their putative graves  :Sad:

----------


## Rigger

> Hmm. It would seem that farangs are more interested in their penises than in learning about the country they live in


And how many years has it taken you to work that out Bob

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> Hmm. It would seem that farangs are more interested in their penises than in learning about the country they live in
> 
> 
> And how many years has it taken you to work that out Bob


Took me about 15 seconds but I never tire of pointing it out to the overweight, underbrained retards who've used their social security payments to inflict themselves on this country.

----------


## astasinim

Cmon Bob, relax a little. Whilst your input is both insightful, and welcome, are others not allowed to have a little joviality?

----------


## DrB0b

> Cmon Bob, relax a little. Whilst your input is both insightful, and welcome, are others not allowed to have a little joviality?


Nope, not when the so-called joviality is a so basic a 3 year old would be ashamed of it. "Heh, heh, pee-pees!". OP asked a good question, the usual TD retards brought it down to to their own level. A level so low that only now is it being examined by CERN. The knob-obsessed weirdos should start their own threads for people with the sense of humor of amoebas who've had paraquat dripped into their Petri dishes.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Hmm. It would seem that farangs are more interested in their penises than in learning about the country they live in. No doubt our great cultural heroes, Plato, Augustus, and Himmler, are spinning in their putative graves


*"Our"* cultural......it's always nice to have the definitive around to speak for all of us and extend the proverbial standard. Thanks, Doc. :Wink:

----------


## DrB0b

^You're welcome. You seem to be entirely incapable of expressing anything for yourself so I thought I'd take up the slack. No charge.

BTW, I understand you're a dink, or possibly a zipperhead (I'm not entirely sure of the difference, I'll ask BoonMee when he gets back from the Moo Baan Heart Of Darkness 7/11),  so you're not included in "our".

----------


## sabang

String. I have always liked the sound of this word, in a cheeky anglo celtic kind of way, yet surely to describe this ethereal fabric pressed about ones fervent wrist by an Ordained One (or an old crone) as mere string is an insult to the Blessed one himself.

----------


## Carrabow

I would like a honest answer of what the orange string represents?

If it is possible...

----------


## astasinim

> Nope, not when the so-called joviality is a so basic a 3 year old would be ashamed of it. "Heh, heh, pee-pees!".


Lets not forget, this is Teakdoor, and is becoming more like you describe as the months roll on.

----------


## DrB0b

> I would like a honest answer of what the orange string represents?
> 
> If it is possible...


String? Nothing. Many temples make colored string bracelets ,have them blessed by the monks, and sell them to tourists and pilgrims as a way to raise revenue for the temple. That's all. Even in Thailand not everything is symbolic. BTW, has it never occurred to ask you anybody in one of the places where these things are sold? What are you, psychotically shy?

----------


## astasinim

The Mrs says the orange ones are mainly gifted from the monks. Sometimes someone who has spent some time (not just a couple of months) as a monk or mair chee, will hand out orange ones that have been passed to them from a monk. How accurate that is, I don't know.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> I would like a honest answer of what the orange string represents?
> 
> If it is possible...
> 
> 
> String? Nothing. Many temples make colored string bracelets ,have them blessed by the monks, and sell them to tourists and pilgrims as a way to raise revenue for the temple. That's all. Even in Thailand not everything is symbolic. BTW, has it never occurred to ask you anybody in one of the places where these things are sold? What are you, psychotically shy?


Shy no...inquisitive yes

----------


## Carrabow

> The Mrs says the orange ones are mainly gifted from the monks. Sometimes someone who has spent some time (not just a couple of months) as a monk or mair chee, will hand out orange ones that have been passed to them from a monk. How accurate that is, I don't know.


 
It was a better answer than Bob's  :Smile:

----------


## HollyGoodhead

I've got 3 that my bf's family tied onto me while chanting. That was at the end of October and I still have them. Is there a set time as to how long you're meant to keep them on?

----------


## DrB0b

> I've got 3 that my bf's family tied onto me while chanting. That was at the end of October and I still have them. Is there a set time as to how long you're meant to keep them on?


No. You can take them off anytime you want.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Carrabow
> ...


If you were inquisitive then you would go a temple and ask. Why didn't you do that? Sounds to me like you're inquisitive in the same way as whales are airborne. 

Here ya go, knock yourself out.

----------


## Carrabow

Thanks Bob for that one of a kind answer. I asked the wife and got my answer. I was actually looking forward to one of your intellectual answers but I guess somebody pissed in your rice bowl today.

----------


## Gallowspole

Just adding to previous input:

At certain Isarn weddings, the shaman will tie them on the wrists of the 'family and friend' circle that is holding the long piece of string that goes around the circle. After that, everybody present then ties one on the bride and groom.

At a Ban Si Suu Kwan (welcome/greeting/farewell/let's get pissed ceremony) the visiting person will often have many tied on to them after they have been blessed by a shaman.

When a boss leaves his job and is moving away, there will be a ceremony, again with a shaman, and the staff will line up and wish him good luck while tying the string to his wrist. Likewise, the new boss will also receive them.

When a new temple is being built you can donate gold which is dropped down a hole in the ground - a piece of concrete hanging by a length of white string is then suspended over the hole. The monks then chant for a while then cut the string. The concrete drops into the hole, thus blocking it, and the monk then cuts the string into strips which are then given to the people who gave the gold.

In my experience, some (Thai) people say you should never cut them off, some say you should wear them for at least 3 days, and some say you should never take them off and just wait till they fall off naturally. Possibly depends under which occasion they were given.

----------


## isanmick

[QUOTE=Gallowspole;1710629]Just adding to previous input:

At certain Isarn weddings, the shaman will tie them on the wrists of the 'family and friend' circle that is holding the long piece of string that goes around the circle. After that, everybody present then ties one on the bride and groom.

True, My wife and I got a shit load at our wedding, and has been the case at every Isan wedding I have been to.

----------


## grasshopper

And I always thought that "tying one on" meant something else that ended with a cracking headache and bilious tummy. 

You learn a little more, every day.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrB0b

> Thanks Bob for that one of a kind answer. I asked the wife and got my answer. I was actually looking forward to one of your intellectual answers but I guess somebody pissed in your rice bowl today.



Sore throat, high temperature, cough, and headache. I can't even eat rice or drink beer. I'm living on milk  :Sad:

----------


## DrB0b

> True, My wife and I got a shit load at our wedding, and has been the case at every Isan wedding I have been to.


It's done at all traditional Thai weddings, all over th country. Did you have string wrappped around your heads too?

----------


## BigBaBoo

::chitown::  It only means your friend was there and it's meaning is a symbol of being there and participating in that Buddhist ceremony. Think of it as like going to church on Palm Sunday or Easter and being given a flower to wear by your pastor or preist as a symbol. (using a Christian analogy as an example)
Some Thais keep it on until it wears off when the string frays and breaks. Others take it off after a few days when it gets old/dirty. There's no hard and fast set rule, it's up to the individual.to choose.
It was probably tied on by the monk as a blessing at the ceremony. Some Thais might consider it "good luck" so they may want to keep it on until it naturally breaks/falls off their wrist.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob for that one of a kind answer. I asked the wife and got my answer. I was actually looking forward to one of your intellectual answers but I guess somebody pissed in your rice bowl today.
> 
> 
>  
> Sore throat, high temperature, cough, and headache. I can't even eat rice or drink beer. I'm living on milk


It's OK Brother, we all have *"one of those days"*

----------


## roadking96cube

> ^  he ran out of white string?


 :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :smiley laughing:  :rofl:  :smiley laughing:  havent laughed so hard for ages

----------


## harrybarracuda

I lit some candles at Wat Yan Yao once, and then gave some money to feed the temple dogs. I got an amulet and a blessing.

Must have been really lucky.

Then again, I got shit on by a bird *** on the same trip, and the Thais wouldn't let me clean it off until I bought lottery tickets.

Superstitious nonsense ennit.

*** The avian kind.

----------


## Rural Surin

> I lit some candles at Wat Yan Yao once, and then gave some money to feed the temple dogs. I got an amulet and a blessing.
> 
> Must have been really lucky.
> 
> Then again, I got shit on by a bird *** on the same trip, and the Thais wouldn't let me clean it off until I bought lottery tickets.
> 
> Superstitious nonsense ennit.
> 
> *** The avian kind.


Of course....superstitious. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nomaifalang

My wife took me to the local temple to get one just before I left on a work trip 3 weeks ago. I was evacuated out of Japan a couple of days ago,. Those strings have to be for something other than good luck or they don't work. 5555

----------


## rickschoppers

> My wife took me to the local temple to get one just before I left on a work trip 3 weeks ago. I was evacuated out of Japan a couple of days ago,. Those strings have to be for something other than good luck or they don't work. 5555


No promises in life, only hope. Obviously you lived through it, so maybe it was lucky.

----------


## DrB0b

> My wife took me to the local temple to get one just before I left on a work trip 3 weeks ago. I was evacuated out of Japan a couple of days ago,. Those strings have to be for something other than good luck or they don't work. 5555


Well, you didn't die in the earthquake or tsunami and didn't get radiation poisoning, did you? That's pretty lucky :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Nomaifalang
> 
> 
> My wife took me to the local temple to get one just before I left on a work trip 3 weeks ago. I was evacuated out of Japan a couple of days ago,. Those strings have to be for something other than good luck or they don't work. 5555
> 
> 
> Well, you didn't die in the earthquake or tsunami and didn't get radiation poisoning, did you? That's pretty lucky


One could equally well argue that if he was lucky he wouldn't have been there in the first place.

 :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> Then again, I got shit on by a bird *** on the same trip, and the Thais wouldn't let me clean it off until I bought lottery tickets.
> 
> Superstitious nonsense ennit.


It did save you from bird flu, you should think yourself lucky and thank those Thais.

----------


## genghis61

> Then again, I got shit on by a bird *** on the same trip, and the Thais wouldn't let me clean it off until I bought lottery tickets.


hb - perfect timing - saw this item in NZ news today

*Bird poop brings good luck*
23/03/2011

If a bird poops on your head, is it good luck?

A Bay of Islands man swears it is, after winning $100,000 on an Instant Kiwi ticket.

The man said a bird recently pooped on his head, and his friends told him it was a sign of luck coming his way.

"I thought it was a load of rubbish, but when I was in a Lotto shop I had $5 left in my wallet so thought I would buy a scratchie and test my luck.

"I could not believe it when I scratched the right numbers and realised I had won $100,000," the man told NZ Lotteries.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Nomaifalang
> ...


Glass half empty, glass half full theory. Personally, I am a glass half full person. :Smile:

----------


## brouhaha

no, not important in the least.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrB0b
> ...


I'm more of a glass in the face person. That's a good thing. It leaves the recipient with a permanent smile and surely the more we smile the better the world is?

----------


## rickschoppers

Dr. Bob, I never would have guessed.

----------


## DrB0b

> Dr. Bob, I never would have guessed.


In general? Or are you referring to something in particular? Anyways, guessing is only for those incapable of arriving at the truth by either reason or induction. In other words, those destined to spend their lives smiling involuntarily :}

----------


## rickschoppers

Not anything in particular. Just an observation from previous posts by yourself. I do like your profound statements though.

----------


## DrB0b

> I do like your profound statements though.


They're good, aren't they? Every so often I collect a few weeks worth together and spend a couple of hours masturbating to them  :Wink:

----------


## Rural Surin

> .....arriving at the truth by either reason or induction.


Naturally, there would be a standardized absolute.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> .....arriving at the truth by either reason or induction.
> 
> 
> Naturally, there would be a standardized absolute.


Really? What is it and why on earth would an absolute need to be standardized in the first place?

----------


## Nomaifalang

I was in Thailand in Dec 2004 in my wife's village. Got some strings and then headed to the coast. Left the coast on Christmas day to go back to the village. Three weeks ago just before departing on a work trip my wife took me to the local temple here in USA to get blessed and got a gold string. Then ....... I went just south of Tokyo Japan to work. Just got out 2 days ago and feel lucky to be home. 
I think those strings attract Tsunami's and she's trying to collect on some life insurance.

----------

